# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  "الوسط الإسلامي" يخوض الانتخابات بـ 14 قائمة و84 مرشحا

## الحصن نيوز

أعلن حزب الوسط الإسلامي عن خوضه الانتخابات النيابية المقبلة، بـ14 قائمة موزعة على 8 محافظات، وبمشاركة 23 مرشحا من أعضاء الحزب، من إجمالي 84 مرشحا ومرشحة، ضمن القوائم المشتركة للحزب وحلفائه.
وبينت قيادة الحزب، في مؤتمر صحفي عقدته امس، أن المشاورات الداخلية مع المرشحين، أفضت إلى التوافق بعدم اعتماد اسم الحزب في القوائم رسميا، لاعتبارات انتخابية وعشائرية، فيما أكدت أن هناك تحالفا بين الحزب وحزب المؤتمر الوطني العام "زمزم"، في بعض الدوائر الانتخابية، التي لم يطرح فيها "الوسط" مرشحين.
وقال الأمين العام للحزب النائب السابق د. مد الله الطراونة إن قرار المشاركة بالانتخابات "جاء إيمانا من الحزب بأن المشاركة هي الحل الوحيد لقضايا الوطن"، وانها "خدمة للوطن والدين وللشعب"، مشيرا الى طرح مرشحين عن المقعد المسيحي في القوائم، ومؤكدا أن مشاركتهم "ليست زينة بل اعتمدت معيار الكفاءة".
واضاف إن الحزب طرح برنامجا مفصلا لخوض الانتخابات، مشددا على أن الحزب لا يواجه أحدا في هذه الانتخابات، وأنه يسعى للمشاركة والتنافسية بعيدا عن الإشاعات، وأوضح: "لا نواجه أحدا في هذه الانتخابات بل نواجه الصناديق بوصلتنا متجهة نحو الناخب الأردني". لافتا الى أن الحزب يتطلع لتمثيله في البرلمان، إلى جانب مشاركته في الحكومة البرلمانية المقبلة.
وارتكز البرنامج الانتخابي على الحفاظ على الهوية الوطنية وهيبة الدولة وحفظ الأمن الاجتماعي ودعم القضية الفلسطينية، عبر إيجاد حل على أساس إقامة الدولة الفلسطينية وعاصمتها القدس الشريف، ودعم المصالح العليا الأردنية بما في ذلك إيجاد حل لمشكلة اللجوء السوري ومحاصرة التطرف.
من جهته، قال رئيس الهيئة العليا للانتخابات الداخلية في الحزب د. محمد الخطيب إن الحزب استطاع من خلال بناء تحالفات مع شخصيات عشائرية ووطنية، تشكيل 14 قائمة موزعة في 8 محافظات هي: العاصمة والزرقاء وإربد والبلقاء والمفرق والكرك والطفيلة والعقبة. مبينا ان عدد أعضاء الحزب من المرشحين 23، من إجمالي 84 مرشحا.
وكشف الخطيب عن أسماء 16 من مرشحي الحزب دون الإعلان عن الأسماء الثمانية الأخرى، وهي: د. مصطفى العماوي (الدائرة الثالثة-إربد)، د. محمد الحاج (أولى الزرقاء)، د. علي الشطي وإحسان النعيمات ( البلقاء)، عوض الصقر (ثالثة اربد)، رامي يغنم (ثانية عمان)، د. موسى العوضات وسليم أبو محفوظ (اولى الزرقاء)، عقلة الزيود ومحمد الغويري وخالد الزيود (ثانية الزرقاء)، وكل من أحمد الجغبير وآيات الزعبي وعلاء الوحوش وعمر العموش عن عمان الخامسة.
ولم يكشف الخطيب عن أسماء بقية المرشحين "لاعتبارات تصويتية"، قائلا إن بعض المناطق التي فيها مرشحين عن الحزب لديهم اعتبارات عشائرية، تتقدم على الاعتبارات الحزبية، وزاد "في بعض المناطق ما تزال القضية الحزبية مؤشر سلبي.. استبعدنا ذكر أسمائهم على ان يتم الإعلان عنهم في حال الفوز".
وبالنسبة للترشيحات النسائية، بين الخطيب أن هناك 10 مرشحات في القوائم بالمجمل.
من جهته، أكد القيادي في الحزب الدكتور هايل داود على أن حزب الوسط الإسلامي "يسعى إلى تشكيل كتلة برلمانية فاعلة برلمانية"، مشيرا إلى أن المشاركة تعني إيمان الحزب بالخيار الديمقراطي كوسيلة للإصلاح السياسي، فيما لفت إلى أن الحزب "كان وما يزال من دعاة اعتماد القائمة الوطنية في قانون الانتخاب".
وأشار داود إلى أن تأجيل الإعلان عن الأسماء حتى يوم أمس، جاء "لمراعاة المدة القانونية لتسجيل القوائم في الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب، إلى جانب بعض الإضافات التي تمت على البرنامج الانتخابي، وكذلك مراعاة للتوافقات الداخلية مع المرشحين "لتكتيكات انتخابية" حيث فضل أغلبية المرشحين في القوائم عدم إعلان أسمائهم مقرونة باسم الحزب".
ورأى داود أن المشاركة بالانتخابات "ضرورة حتمية"، نظرا للظروف السياسية التي تمر بها المنطقة والأردن. مشيرا الى ان برنامج الحزب التفصيلي "أكد على أنه لا خلاف على النظام الملكي والقيادة الهاشمية"، إضافة إلى التركيز على ضرورة التنمية الاقتصادية في ظل تنامي الدين العام وبلوغه نحو 35 مليار دولار. معربا عن امله بأن يحصد الحزب 10 مقاعد في البرلمان المقبل.
ولم تحمل أي من قوائم المرشحين اسم حزب الوسط الاسلامي، فيما أكد الطراونة أن هناك تحالفا ضمنيا مع أعضاء مرشحين في حزب المؤتمر الوطني "زمزم" في بعض الدوائر الانتخابية، التي لا تضم مرشحين عن "الوسط"، من بينها إربد الأولى وعمان الثالثة.
يشار الى أن حزب الوسط الاسلامي كان شكل أكبر كتلة نيابية في مجلس النواب السابق، وحصل على أعلى عدد مقاعد عن القائمة الوطنية بواقع 3 مقاعد.



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

